# Overrated Games



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2010)

Why not have an overrated games thread as well of an underrated games one?

So what are the most overrated games that you really don't see what the hype is about?  for me it has to be OoT without a doubt.  It's a good game, but it's so nostalgiafagged.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 26, 2010)

StarCraft II.


----------



## David (Sep 26, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Modern Warfare 2.


I also forgot MW2 :O .

I played it and it just didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 26, 2010)

Off topic: made a topic like this.. i got flamed
On topic :Mario galaxy


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 26, 2010)

Halo
Modern Warfare 2
The Legend of Zelda: Overrated of Time


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Halo
> Modern Warfare 2
> The Legend of Zelda: Overrated of Time


i swear about a year ago you said you liked oot :O .  Unless it was someone else :\ .


----------



## Zangy (Sep 26, 2010)

Pokemon


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 26, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Ocarina of Time. I love every Zelda game.
Doesn't mean it's not absurdly overrated though.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 26, 2010)

*5 Overrated Games:*
Zelda
Super Mario
Sonic the Hedgehog
Animal Crossing
Pokemon

*5 Underrated Games:*
Alundra
Klonoa
Spyro the Dragon
Rayman
Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Pear (Sep 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Halo
> Modern Warfare 2
> The Legend of Zelda: Overrated of Time


I love how you can say that without even playing any of those games. Anyways, MW2 is overrated. It was good at first, but with the constant noob spam it gets old fast.


----------



## Smugleaf (Sep 26, 2010)

MW2
Halo 3 (never played reach)
Super Mario Galaxy
Pokemon Ranger


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2010)

Pokemon: Red, Blue, Green, Silver, Gold, Crystal


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude theres a noob tube flying towards


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> *5 Overrated Games:*
> Zelda
> Super Mario
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> ...


Actually Spyro and Crash are overrated. Well the older ones are.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you think you know every game i've played. I have cousins with 360s you know. I've played through all 3 halo games AND played some MW2. Don't make baseless assumptions.


----------



## David (Sep 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people love halo for more than just the story lines.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2010)

Overrated:
I say Halo, Call of Duty 4 and onwards, Final Fantasy VII, X, X-2 and maybe VIII, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, Guitar Hero/Rock Band, Super Smash Bros. and maybe Metroid.

Underrated:
I say Ace Attorney, Okami, killer7, Hotel Dusk, Cave Story, MadWorld, Muramasa, Little King's Story, Zack and Wiki, Shadow of the Colossus and maybe Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Pear (Sep 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bungie.net/stats/reach/default.aspx
Look at the pie chart on the right of the page.The green area is campaign, all else is multiplayer. And to put it in scope, there's 15+ hours of campaign.


----------



## David (Sep 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 9 hours played on campaign. and wow, only 7 on multiplayer.... :S


----------



## Pear (Sep 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing the campaign on legendary chews up so much time. The last level alone took me 2 hours. :S


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 26, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Overrated:
> I say Halo, Call of Duty 4 and onwards, Final Fantasy VII, X, X-2 and maybe VIII, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, Guitar Hero/Rock Band, Super Smash Bros. and maybe Metroid.
> 
> Underrated:
> I say Ace Attorney, Okami, killer7, Hotel Dusk, Cave Story, MadWorld, Muramasa, Little King's Story, Zack and Wiki, Shadow of the Colossus and maybe Viewtiful Joe.


viewtiful joe was widely accepted when it first released, IIRC. then 2 & subsequent releases came out, and no one cared.

Ace attorney's gotten it's mentions, but i'd agree with you, if not only for just the first game.

heard good things of zack and wiki, but haven't played it, myself.

I would argue against metroid being overrated.. except maybe the third prime game.  it isn't a whored out series (disregarding the pinball game) but then again, i might just be fanboying.

little big planet is overrated, imo.
also, Killzone, MGS, and let's go with Heavy Rain.


----------



## David (Sep 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, haven't done that yet. Man, I need to play this game some more. Having a job and going to school really eats away video game time.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 26, 2010)

I think games like CoD and Halo are overrated. CoD WaW was a bit educational in the history department, but other CoD games are just shooting to me, just my opinion so don't kill me.
I think Okami and similar underreated games need more attention.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

the entire halo and call of duty series. so unoriginal and repetitive


----------



## //RUN.exe (Sep 26, 2010)

halo: reach

OH

OH MY GOD YOU CAN MOVE BOXES AND CHANGE COLORS AND *censored.2.0*

OOHHH

OOHHHH MY GOD


----------



## Conor (Sep 26, 2010)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2010)

Every realistic firstperson shooter clone ever made.
LOOK! You can kill someone with a gun! And in the next game, you can kill them with, wait for it, A DIFFERENT GUN.


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 26, 2010)

LittleBigOverrated


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 26, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Every realistic firstperson shooter clone ever made.
> LOOK! You can kill someone with a gun! And in the next game, you can kill them with, wait for it, A DIFFERENT GUN.


This. :< Every Co... Call of Duty. Some Final Fantasies (7, anyone?), even though I love them.


----------



## Niya (Sep 26, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Pokemon


*Gasp!* I'm offended. Not really, I could care less. 

@Topic: I dunno. Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games, 'cuz I get a headache every time I play it. Plus, one time I was doing to 400-hurdle dash and the nunchuk wire whipped my in the eye. It hurt and swelled up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overrated doesn't mean if you like it or not. It basically means overpopulated.


----------



## Niya (Sep 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but mario and sonic at the olympic games got a low rating


----------



## Niya (Sep 26, 2010)

jonny313 said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not from the people who have it. Maybe people who saw the game we're like, "That game looks terrible. BAD RATING." Maybe they've never played it. 9/10 they probably have, but you never know...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2010)

jonny313 said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By pretty much every game reviewer. It was not popular. 

And yes, the game reviewers play the games they review.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jonny313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, all those dumb mario sports games suck. Having sonic in it didn't help either.


----------



## Niya (Sep 26, 2010)

jonny313 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both characters separately aren't_ that_ bad. But, together, they're just...bleh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> jonny313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. They'd be fine in an awesome action game, but no. They decide to do a sports game.


----------



## Niya (Sep 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, action games work. Like SSBB. They're together and it's an awesome game.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 29, 2010)

Pokemon, dont see anything special about it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 29, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Pokemon, dont see anything special about it.


show me a more customizable game, and we'll debate about it.  >

it is overrated, but it's very good for an rpg.  in my opinion.

final fantasy = overrated


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 29, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is what first comes to mind.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 3, 2010)

Halo, Call of Duty series, and Medal of Honor Series.

Earth Bound can be one also but, the game is to amazing to be considered overrated...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 3, 2010)

jonny313 said:
			
		

> the entire halo and call of duty series. so unoriginal and repetitive


CoD was an EXTREME revolution for its time, what the *censored.3.0* are you saying!?

The latest ones, yes are repetitive but if you look at it as a series. 


Any Mario Game. SMG a perfect 10? lol!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 3, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Halo, Call of Duty series, and Medal of Honor Series.
> 
> Earth Bound can be one also but, the game is to amazing to be considered overrated...


Medal of Honor isn't really overrated. I mean for the most part, all the games were okay but none have ever been spectacular to my knowledge. Not as widely played as Call of Duty or other shooters.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Oct 3, 2010)

SSB Brawl, I like the game, but it was seriously over-hyped (I over-hyped it myself).


----------



## williamd (Oct 3, 2010)

any mario game i beat new super mario bros in like 3 hours,and all of them are to short just my opinion:/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 4, 2010)

*FACEPALM* Team Fortress 2


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 4, 2010)

Call of Duty.

I honestly think it's one of the worst series of video games.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 4, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Call of Duty.
> 
> I honestly think it's one of the worst series of video games.


Why?


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 4, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I just overall hate the gameplay. 

Oh wow look shooting, how original >_>.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2010)

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> LittleBigOverrated


imma be honest here.

I agree with you.  It's a good game, but it's so overhyped.  The game gets so old after about 4 months.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 4, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *FACEPALM* Team Fortress 2


Sorry, explain this one for me?


----------



## muffun (Oct 4, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


><big><big>*I*</big></big> overall hate

There's a great new invention called an opinion. It seems you've already acquired one. Did you know other people have them too?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not allowed to have opinions on the internet. We've discussed this multiple times. Assimilate. Resistance is futile.


----------



## muffun (Oct 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how could I could forget? My post is moot.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running and jumping, how original.

Couldn't resist saying it.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 5, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> any mario game i beat new super mario bros in like 3 hours,and all of them are to short just my opinion:/


I would like to see you do that.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 5, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto, Guitar Hero/Rock Band, Final Fantasy, Wii Fit and Mortal Kombat 1.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, and it was moreso overhyped, not as much overrated, but The Force Unleashed.
Story mode is 8 hours long INCLUDING videos.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

SUPER MARIO GALAXY 2!

Really, any of the top game franchises could be considered overrated.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Oh, and it was moreso overhyped, not as much overrated, but The Force Unleashed.
> Story mode is 8 hours long INCLUDING videos.


Decent game though. But it was overhyped. I was expecting so much, only to be disappointed when I finished it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quote for truth.




			
				Thunderstruck? said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grabbing things = the game.

it's overrated, but it's damn customizable/(forget the correct word) soulful


----------

